# Water Conditioner



## karbear715 (Oct 7, 2008)

:? So, I got this betta fish last week and used the top fin water conditoner, my beta wasn't very active and I heard if you put too much conditioner in the water it will cause the fins to stick together is that true? I am not sure how big my tank is....it's just a little thing really probably a gallon at most, but if it is under a gallon how much conditioner should I be putting in the tank? Well I just am afraid I'm gona suffocate the little guy cuz I am not so sure what to do, I didn't do my hw


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Every brand is different. Just follow the directions on the bottle. It should tell you how many drops per gallon.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Too much of anything can live a living being, just use it sparingly


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Just follow the directions. He may also be less active because he is adjusting to his new home. Do you have a heater? The minimum recommended tank size for a betta is 2.5 gallons.


----------

